# Eurovision 2010



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Επειδή οι άλλοι ντρέπονται να ξεκινήσουν τέτοιο νήμα και πάνε απλώς και μαγαρίζουν το παλιό για το 2009...

Αυτό εδώ το τραγούδι θα μας εκπροσωπήσει στην Ευρωβίζιον φέτος. *Όπα* με τον Γιώργο Αλκαίο & Friends & λύρα. Αν αρχίσουν να λένε «Ουστ» αντί για «Ου» και βάλουν και τον Αλκαίο να κάνει άλματα σαν του Σάκη, θα το φχαριστηθούμε περισσότερο.







Κακίες, μη μ' ακούτε, μια χαρά είναι το τραγούδι, ποιος ήθελε να κερδίσουμε; Τα υπόλοιπα πάω να τα ακούσω εδώ, αν αντέξω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

Λοιπόν, αν στέλναμε το τραγούδι της Μπαλτζή, θα μπορούσαμε να αποδείξουμε στους δυτικούς ότι δεν τους τρώγαμε τζάμπα τα λεφτά τους τόσα χρόνια... Τόσο άψογη απορρόφηση της δυτικής κουλτούρας ούτε η ανατολική Ευρώπη δεν την έχει πετύχει.






Από την άλλη, αν θέλαμε το πρώτο βραβείο κιτσοτράγουδου, έχουμε αυτήν εδώ την κρητική ραπιά.


----------



## straydog (Mar 13, 2010)

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι για μένα η κρητική ραπιά έχει ένα joie de vivre και μια καλώς εννοούμενη τρέλα. Είναι πανηγύρι, αλλά όχι για τα πανηγύρια. Όσο γι' αυτό που βγήκε, δεν έχω λόγια... Με δυο κουβέντες, θα έλεγα πως παραπέμπει σε όλα εκείνα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλληνα/Ελληνάρα που με κάνουν να ντρέπομαι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2010)

Λοιπόν, κι εμένα δε μου φαίνεται αστείο το ραποειδές, αν και σίγουρα θα προκαλούσε πολύ γέλιο η προφορά της τύπισσας με το φουντωτό μαλλί, δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Κι ο φαλακρός δεν πάει πίσω, αλλά τον καταλαβαίνω λίγο καλύτερα. 
Και μια που είπα για προφορές, δεν πιάνω τι λέει στην αρχή η δις Μπαλτζή και νομίζω ότι κάπου στη μέση ο στίχος απογειώνεται, ό,τι πρέπει για να μας πάρουνε με τα γιαούρτια. Την αφομοίωσαν τη δυτική κουλτούρα, αλλά όχι όλη. Όλη η στροφή:
Dark passion taking hold of the light
After night cry
down but so high
show me dancing
on moonlight floor
follow your rules
by my secret door
Βαρέθηκα να βάλω τα sic μετά από κάθε στίχο, αλλά ναι, δε φταίω εγώ, έτσι το λέει (νομίζω!). 
Αυτό που τελικά θα μας εκπροσωπήσει εκφράζει το πνεύμα των ημερών, θα δείξουμε στους $%%%@# δυτικοευρωπαίους τι εστί γκρήκ τραντισιοναλ γαβ-ποπ, μιμούμενοι τη χειρονομία του γνωστού εξώφυλλου προς το μουσικό τους αίσθημα. 
Και τελειώνουμε με την πρώτη στροφή του πιο πάνω:
Enraged by things unsaid
the lines of barcode
on the tre-????? 
on the solid road
nothing like you
so soft and smooth
there's no fiction
so strange as that true (sic)


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2010)

ΟΚ, βρήκα τους επίσημους στίχους της κας Μπαλτζή, όχι πως βγάζουν πιο πολύ νόημα. 
Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία τους στο σάιτ του διαγωνισμού, σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές έπρεπε να στείλουμε, και να τις βάζαμε να φιλιούνται επί σκηνής για να γίνει στη Γιουροβίζιον το σώσε, όπως παραλίγο έγινε με τις δυο ρωσσίδες πριν μερικά χρόνια 

Enraged by things unsaid- the lines of bar code
Hunt the treasure- on the solid road
Nothing like you- so soft and smooth
There’s no fiction- so strange as the truth
Let me love you…love me

Let’s play this game of life…ha ha ha ha!
Let’s play this kiss again…la la la la!
Let’s play this game of life…ha ha ha ha!
Let’s play this kiss again…la la la la!
Let’s learn the things in eyes
Let’s find the songs to fly
Let’s hide the ego knife
Let’s play this game of life

Dark passion taking- hold of the light
After night cry- down…but so high
Show me dancing in- on the moonlight floor
Follow the rules-to find my secret door


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επειδή οι άλλοι ντρέπονται να ξεκινήσουν τέτοιο νήμα και πάνε απλώς και μαγαρίζουν το παλιό για το 2009...





Πάντως, το τραγούδι που νίκησε, νομίζω ότι σώζεται, και μάλιστα με δύο παραλλαγές:

Πρώτη παραλλαγή («είμαστε τόσο αρχαίοι που δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο»):

α) Να αλλάξουν την κραυγή από ου...ου σε ουγκ, ουγκ
β) Να φορέσουν προβιές
γ) Ο Αλκαίος να κρατάει ρόπαλο

Δεύτερη παραλλαγή («είμαστε τόσο Βαλκάνιοι που δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο»):

α) Να αλλάξουν το σαπόρτ με γυναίκες (αν βρουμε τέσσερις ευπρόσωπες μη σλαβικής καταγωγής)
β) Να τους φορέσουν πέπλα 
γ) Ο Αλκαίος να ντυθεί Δράμαλης


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2010)

straydog said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό που βγήκε, δεν έχω λόγια... Με δυο κουβέντες, θα έλεγα πως παραπέμπει σε όλα εκείνα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλληνα/Ελληνάρα που με κάνουν να ντρέπομαι.



+1. Όσες ξένες εφημερίδες μας κατηγορούσαν πριν από τους Ολυμπιακούς για τις βρόμικες τουαλέτες, τα καμάκια, τα χαλασμένα σουβλάκια και τα σχετικά, τώρα έχουν άλλη μια υπέροχη ευκαιρία να το επαναλάβουν. Αλήθεια, ψήφισε ο κόσμος αυτό το πράγμα; Γιατί απ' ό,τι είδα σε FB και μπλογκόσφαιρα, σε κανέναν δεν άρεσε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, ψήφισε ο κόσμος αυτό το πράγμα; Γιατί απ' ό,τι είδα σε FB και μπλογκόσφαιρα, σε κανέναν δεν άρεσε.



Ψήφισαν με το γνωστό τρόπο 
Κοιτάοζντας τους υποψήφιους ο μόνος που ήξερα είναι ο Αλκαίος (κι ο παπερ, αλλα οχι και τόσο), οπότε τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 13, 2010)

Θα γελάσει και το Καρδαλό Πατσίκι! Ξεχάστε τον τελικό, εφέτος θα φάμε ήσυχοι εκείνο το βράδυ (λες κι είχαμε αγωνία πέρυσι) :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2010)

Ο Λευτέρης ο Παπαδόπουλος το είχε πει σωστά: "Να ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ ο διαγωνισμός της Eurovision! Είναι μόνο για τα φράγκα!" Εγώ, αν υποθέσουμε πως υπάρχει Ευρώπη (λέμε τώρα...), δε με κάνει το ελληνικό τραγούδι να ντρέπομαι που είμαι Έλληνας, αλλά μάλλον όλα τα τραγούδια με κάνουν να ντρέπομαι που είμαι Ευρωπαίος. Χίλιες φορές τα παλιά φεστιβάλ. Και μόνο που συζητάω για τη Γιουροβίζον ή που πέφτει στο πεδίο της αντίληψής μου, λερώνομαι.

(Η σύνταξη, sic!)


----------



## danae (Mar 14, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> :
> α) Να αλλάξουν την κραυγή από ου...ου σε ουγκ, ουγκ



Αυτό πήγαινα να γράψω, αλλά ευτυχώς διάβασα τα προηγούμενα σχόλια και είδα ότι με πρόλαβες! Συμφωνώ με όλη την ολοκληρωμένη σου πρόταση, θα εκφράζει μια μεγάλη αλήθεια: πόσο παλιοί είμαστε και πόσο πεισματικά έχουμε κολλήσει στο παρελθόν μας. Ούτε βήμα προς τα μπρος!

Όσο για την κατηγορία του "τραγουδιού", θα έλεγα ότι είναι κρητικομπάλκαν σκυλοντάνς. Ξεράσογλου, που λέει και μια φίλη μου.

Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την πρόταση να καταργηθεί η Eurovision.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 14, 2010)

Δράμα ήταν το τραγούδι. Θα τερματίσει πιο χαμηλά και από το τραγούδι του Ρακιντζή.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 14, 2010)

Και να και τα σκάνδαλα:

"O διαγωνισμός της Εurovision φαίνεται ότι εξελίσσεται σε πολιτική αντιπαράθεση ανάμεσα στην κυβέρνηση και στην αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, αφού το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού θεωρεί ότι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση χρησιμοποιούσε τον θεσμό και τα κονδύλια που ως τώρα δαπανώνταν για αυτόν ως ένα μέσο για επικοινωνιακή πολιτική. Κάποια έγγραφα που κυκλοφόρησαν στην ΕΡΤ αλλά και στο υπουργείο Πολιτισμού ή, αν θέλετε, «μισθολογικές καταστάσεις συνεργατών της Εurovision» έκαναν, όπως ειπώθηκε, τον υπουργό να διατάξει διαχειριστικό έλεγχο μια ώρα αρχύτερα. Για παράδειγμα, για την προώθηση του τραγουδιού «Εverything Ι am» της κυρίας Αννας Βίσση, το 2006, εργάστηκαν ανάμεσα σε άλλους και οκτώ... επιστημονικοί συνεργάτες. Σύμφωνα με τις καταστάσεις αυτές, για εργασία από 5 ως 11 μήνες ο καθένας η αμοιβή τους κυμάνθηκε από 32.940 ως 95.000 ευρώ. Ο τελευταίος, ο πιο υψηλόμισθος επιστημονικός συνεργάτης της Εurovision και της κυρίας Βίσση εργάστηκε, σύμφωνα με το έγγραφο, από 1ης Οκτωβρίου 2005 ως 30 Ιουνίου 2006 και εισέπραξε το ανωτέρω ποσό. Συνολικά, στους οκτώ συνεργάτες δόθηκαν περισσότερα από 450.000 ευρώ. «Η Εurovision φέρνει λεφτά» είναι η απάντηση της προηγούμενης διοίκησης της ΕΡΤ και παρουσιάζει στοιχεία για τον τελικό οικονομικό απολογισμό του διαγωνισμού του 2006, σύμφωνα με τα οποία το κόστος του για την ΕΡΤ ήταν 5,5 εκατ. ευρώ και τα έσοδά του 7,28 εκατ. ευρώ. «Ναι, αλλά ο ΕΟΤ πλήρωσε τότε για την παραγωγή των 47 διαφημιστικών σποτ και την προβολή τους στη διάρκεια του ημιτελικού και του τελικού 3,5 εκατ. ευρώ» λέει το υπουργείο βασιζόμενο στα στοιχεία που του παρέδωσε η προηγούμενη διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ: «Βγήκαν τα χρήματα από το ένα κρατικό ταμείο και πήγαν στο άλλο κρατικό ταμείο και αυτός ήταν ο σημαντικός λόγος που εμφάνιζαν τότε κέρδη».

Ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού κ. Π. Γερουλάνος είναι αποφασισμένος να αλλάξει, όπως δηλώνει στο «Βήμα», όσα έχουν σχέση με τη Εurovision. «Θα καλύψουμε πλήρως τις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις που έχει η ΕΡΤ έναντι της Εurovision, αλλά τέρμα τα πανηγυράκια.

Θα μεταδίδουμε τον μουσικό διαγωνισμό όπως ακριβώς τον μεταδίδει το ΒΒC και όπως ακριβώς ασχολείται με αυτόν το ΒΒC» λέει χαρακτηριστικά ο υπουργός, ο οποίος κόβει τον προϋπολογισμό κατά 50% και προαναγγέλλει από του χρόνου ριζικές αλλαγές στην όλη διοργάνωση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Άμα είναι να το κάνουν όπως το BBC ίσως είναι καλύτερα να το κάνουμε όπως η Ιταλία, και να αποσυρθούμε τελείως από το διαγωνισμό. Αυτό που μας λέγαν από παλιά ήταν ότι η παρουσία στο διαγωνισμό βοηθάει τον τουρισμό, οπότε...

Από την άλλη δε φταίει ο διαγωνισμός, ούτε η διοργάνωσή του αν στο ΥΠΠΟ κοίταξαν να βολέψουν μερικούς συμβούλους. 
Αλήθεια, τι τους θέλαμε τους συμβούλους; Τόσες εταιρείες δημοσίων σχέσεων υπάρχουν, ας προσλάμβαναν μία να κάνει τη δουλειά κι ας έβαζαν να δουλέψει κι η δισκογραφική εταιρεία της Βίσση. 

Πάντως βλέπω ότι η γκρίνια εστιάζεται στη χρονιά που η ΕΡΤ διοργάνωσε το διαγωνισμό, κι όχι στην προηγούμενη χρονιά, που η ΕΡΤ ξόδεψε πολλά για να κερδίσουμε (περιοδεία σε όλες σχεδόν τις χώρες του διαγωνισμού, μοίραζε ο ΕΟΤ διαφημιστικά φακελάκια υπέρ της Παπαρίζου, πήρα κι εγώ ένα κλπκλπ). 
Δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο απίθανο να μην είναι επικερδής η διοργάνωση. Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι σαν τους Ολυμπιακούς.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2010)

Δεν ασχολούμαι κι ευτυχώς ούτε τα παιδιά μου έχουν τσιμπήσει, οπότε το γλιτώνουμε οικογενειακώς. Μόνο μέσα από τη Λεξιλογία μαθαίνω περί γιουροβίζιον και πάλι, με μέτρο και προσοχή. 
Αυτή η σαχλαμάρα που βγήκε, μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται καρα-κλεμμένη από το ρεφρέν του «Μην κάνεις όνειρα τρελά» του Απόστολου Καλδάρα σε στίχους Ευθυμίας Παπαγιανοπούλου που πρωτοτραγούδησε, νομίζω, η Γλυκερία; Συγκεκριμένα, τη φράση «πού ζητάς να πας, αφού μ' αγαπάς
και στα πλούτη, εμένα, πάλι θα ζητάς»





Και, ναι, ήταν μεγάλη ευκαιρία λόγω κρίσης να πάψει η συμμετοχή μας στη Γιουροβίζιον. Εδώ πάμε να γλιτώσουμε από τις παρελάσεις... Έχει και τα καλά της η κρίση!


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Έλσα, άσ' το καλύτερα, μην αρχίσουν οι ενστάσεις, γιατί εσύ κι εγώ θα τις πληρώσουμε...

SBE, πολλά χρόνια λείπεις. Τα πανηγύρια σ' αυτή την πανηγυριώτικη χώρα είναι ευκαιρία να φάει κανείς χρήματα μαζί με τους φίλους του. Τι νομίζεις ότι είναι οι «σύμβουλοι»; Βολέματα, που τους κόβεις ένα κονδύλι και ενδεχομένως σου καταθέτουν κι ένα μέρος του σε κάποια τράπεζα. Όσο πιο μεγάλο το πανηγύρι, τόσο πιο μεγάλη η ρεμούλα. Στην τελευταία της περίοδο, υπό τη ΝΔ, η ΕΡΤ ήταν όλη ένα μεγάλο πανηγύρι, που όμοιό του δεν έχει ξαναστηθεί εκεί μέσα. Όχι βέβαια ρωμαϊκός θρίαμβος των διαστάσεων των Ολυμπιακών, αλλά πολύ φουσκωμένο πράγμα σε σχέση με αυτό που ήταν, θα μπορούσε και θα έπρεπε να είναι η ΕΡΤ. Άσε, θα έχουμε αν έχεις όρεξη να συζητάμε πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Όχι μόνο τα πανηγύρια, νίκελ, κάθε τι είναι αφορμή, είμαι βέβαιη. Το γελοίο είναι να βγαίνει ο Χ να κατηγορεί τον Υ ότι έκανε αυτά που κάνει κι ο Χ. Δηλαδή η είδηση μου φάνηκε φτηνιάρικο τέχνασμα του τωρινού ΥΠΠΟ για να μας πείσει τι; Ότι στο εξής θα βολεύονται λιγότεροι σύμβουλοι; Λες και δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο; Δύο συμφοιτητές μου είχαν θέσεις συμβούλων, ο ένας με ΠΑΣΟΚ ο άλλος με ΝΔ. Για λίγους μήνες, αλλά ακόμα επωφελούνται επαγγελματικά. Άρα ίσως αντί για διορισμό στο δημόσιο οι Έλληνες θα έπρεπε να επιδιώκουν καμιά θέση συμβούλου για λίγους μήνες. 

Για να επιστρέψουμε όμως στο θέμα του διαγωνισμού, το BBC αντιμετωπίζει το διαγωνισμό όπως τον αντιμετωπίζει γιατί δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να αποκλειστεί. Και πως το αντιμετωπίζει; Προχτές είχε παρουσίαση των υποψήφιων τραγουδιών και τηλεψηφορορία. Τι διαφορετικό κάνει δηλαδή από την Ελλάδα; Ίσως το ότι δεν κάνουν διαφήμιση του υποψήφιου τραγουδιού σε άλλες χώρες, αλλά είπαμε, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποκλειστούν, τα λεφτά της προώθησης τα δίνουν σε συνδρομή στην EBU. 

Ότι ο διαγωνισμός έχει γίνει τσίρκο το ξέρουμε, αλλά μάλλον αντικατοπτρίζει τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η δισκογραφική βιομηχανία στην Ευρώπη. Κερδίζει όποιος δείξει πιο πολύ μπούτι κι όποιος έχει πιο πολύ ανατολίτικο κούνημα.
Κανονικά θα πρέπει να απαγορέψουν το σώου, να βγαίνουν οι τραγουδιστές μόνο στη σκηνή χωρίς χορευτικά, όπως έκαναν παλιά. Αλλά από τη δεκαετία του '80 ήδη είχε εγκαταλειφθεί αυτή η μέθοδος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το γελοίο είναι να βγαίνει ο Χ να κατηγορεί τον Υ ότι έκανε αυτά που κάνει κι ο Χ. Δηλαδή η είδηση μου φάνηκε φτηνιάρικο τέχνασμα του τωρινού ΥΠΠΟ



Προσπαθώ να μη χρωματίζω κομματικά αυτά που γράφω. Ο Χ, στην περίπτωση αυτή ο σημερινός υπουργός, δεν έκανε αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορεί τον Υ, μια και για πρώτη φορά βρίσκεται σε υπουργικό θώκο. Ίσως δεν του έχουν πει να μη μιλά. Πάντως, και σε κομματικό επίπεδο αν υψώσουμε το σχόλιο (όπως το εννοείς), η προηγούμενη διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ φαίνεται ότι είχε καλύτερες επιδόσεις από τις παλιότερες στην κατασπατάληση πόρων. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα αλλάξει.

Η Eurovision είναι μια υπέροχη ιδέα με κακή ή όχι αρκετά καλή εφαρμογή. Ακόμα κι αν εγκαταλείψουμε την ελπίδα ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει βήμα εξοικείωσης με τις μουσικές των λαών, θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα καλύτερο «ποπ» πράγμα. Το τουρλού-τουρλού είναι που καταλήγει σε ένα κιτς αποτέλεσμα. Κάτι σαν το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη. Που όμως έχει οπαδούς (και το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη και το κιτς του φεστιβάλ.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο Χ, στην περίπτωση αυτή ο σημερινός υπουργός, δεν έκανε αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορεί τον Υ, μια και για πρώτη φορά βρίσκεται σε υπουργικό θώκο.



Αυτή είναι η δικαιολογία όλων. Και ο Υ το ίδιο έλεγε για τον προκάτοχό του τον Ζ, μια που ο Υ ήταν πρώτη φορά στη θέση του Ζ, και πάει λέγοντας. Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς οι θέσεις υπουργών είναι ας πούμε 50 κι οι Έλληνες είναι δέκα εκατομμύρια, οι πιθανότητες να έχει κάποιος προϋπηρεσία σε θέση υπουργού είναι πολύ λίγες. Βεβαίως προϋπηρεσία στην κοινή λογική έχουν όλοι, θεωρητικά. Και ναι, θα ήθελα πραγματικά να κοπεί για πάντα η φιλολογία της παραλαβής καμένης γης, αλλά αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ, αν μη τι άλλο γιατί είναι δικαιολογία για τον κάθε Χ, Υ, Ζ για τις αποτυχίες του. _Δε φταίω εγώ, ο προηγούμενος μου τα άφησε έτσι!_ 

Πίσω στη Γιουροβίζιον, αναρωτιέμαι πως οι Ιταλοί καταφέρνουν να έχουν το φεστιβάλ του Σαν Ρέμο και κάθε λίγα χρόνια να βγαίνει κι ένα διεθνές σουξέ από εκεί, ενώ η Γιουροβίζιον δε νομίζω να έχει βγάλει τίποτα διεθνές ή πανευρωπαίκό από τη δεκαετία του '70. Είναι δυνατόν όλες αυτές οι χώρες να μη βγάζουν ένα καλό τραγούδι το χρόνο; Έτσι που είναι η ψηφοφορία φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να βγει το καλύτερο τραγούδι, αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να ελπίσουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο συνολικά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Και μια που αναφερθήκαμε σ' αυτό, να τι στέλνει το BBC.
Κανένας από τους διαγωνιζόμενους δεν ήταν άνω των 20 ετών και κανένας δεν είναι επαγγελματίας, οπότε συνταγή για αποτυχία. Όσο για το νικητή, χαρωπό τραγούδι στο στυλ της δεκαετίας του '80, από τραγουδιστή με περιορισμένες φωνητικές ικανότητες και μέτριας εμφάνισης.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ότι ο διαγωνισμός έχει γίνει τσίρκο το ξέρουμε, αλλά μάλλον αντικατοπτρίζει τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η δισκογραφική βιομηχανία στην Ευρώπη.



Μάλλον αντικατοπτρίζει την παντελή έλλειψη ταλέντου στην Ευρώπη, την αδυναμία των Ευρωπαίων να αποκολληθούν από τα εθνικά στερεότυπα, τα δικά τους και των άλλων χωρών και την γενικότερη στενομυαλιά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όσες φορές πήγαν και προχωρημένα τραγούδια στη Eurovision, πάτωσαν οικτρά. 



nickel said:


> Το τουρλού-τουρλού είναι που καταλήγει σε ένα κιτς αποτέλεσμα. Κάτι σαν το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη. Που όμως έχει οπαδούς (και το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη και το κιτς του φεστιβάλ.)



Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα. Ότι η Ευρώπη, όπως εκφράζεται μέσα από αυτό τον διαγωνισμό φαίνεται να λατρεύει το κιτς. Και δεν είναι μόνο η Eurovision. Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, είχε γίνει ένα πανευρωπαϊκό Fame Story στη Γαλλία, όπου μας είχε εκπροσωπήσει ο νικητής του δικού μας. Πέρα από τη γενικότερη έλλειψη μουσικού ταλέντου, μού είχαν κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση δύο πράγματα:

1. το πώς οι Γάλλοι είχαν στην κυριολεξία "γράψει" τους διαγωνιζόμενους των άλλων χωρών προβάλλοντας ξεδιάντροπα τη δική τους υποψήφια.
2. το πώς τα εθνικά στερεότυπα της κάθε χώρας έκαναν μπαμ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μάλλον αντικατοπτρίζει την παντελή έλλειψη ταλέντου στην Ευρώπη, την αδυναμία των Ευρωπαίων να αποκολληθούν από τα εθνικά στερεότυπα, τα δικά τους και των άλλων χωρών και την γενικότερη στενομυαλιά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όσες φορές πήγαν και προχωρημένα τραγούδια στη Eurovision, πάτωσαν οικτρά.



Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι παντελής έλλειψη ταλέντου. Τι έγινε ξαφνικά, όλη η Ευρώπη έχασε ως δια μαγείας το ταλέντο της; Ακόμα κι η Γερμανία, από τη μια πάτωνε τη δεκαετία του '80 στο διαγωνισμό, έβγαζε πολύ καλή ροκ μουσική από την άλλη- αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο μουσικό είδος. Ίσως όμως θέλει άλλα μουσικά είδη ο διαγωνισμός. Οι Lordi π.χ. ήταν τελείως έξω από το χαζοπόπ πνεύμα και κέρδισαν, κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι το τραγούδι τους ήταν καλό. Αν μη τι άλλο, σε έκανε να το προσέξεις γιατί ήταν διαφορετικό από τα άλλα. 

Αλλά μια που αναφέρεις τα ρηάλιτι. εκεί νομίζω είναι το πρόβλημα. Ως γνωστόν video killed the radio star, και μαζί σκότωσε και το ταλέντο στη μουσική, γιατί έδωσε έμφαση στο οπτικό μερος του οπτικοακουστικού. Και παράλληλα οι εταιρίες ανακάλυψαν ότι έτσι βγαίνει πιο πολύ χρήμα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι πλέον όλοι έχουν από έξι μήνες δημοσιότητα και τέρμα. Έχουν βγάλει τα ρηάλιτι κανέναν καλλιτέχνη διαρκείας; Μόνο τοπικής εμβέλεια μετριότητες που ξεχνιούνται ύστερα από λίγο καιρό. 
θυμάμαι που σε κάποιο ρηάλιτι είχαν απορρίψει μια κοπελίτσα που είχε κάνει σπουδές κλασσικού τραγουδιού και η οποία τραγούδησε ένα πολύ ζόρικο κομμάτι από μιούζικαλ, με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν είχε το στυλ που θέλανε (και δεν ήταν άσχημη ή παράξενη, μια φυσιολογική κοπέλλα ήταν). 
Φαντάζεσαι τη Μπάρμπαρα Στρέιζαντ εικοσάχρονη σε ρηάλιτι να απορρίπτεται λόγω εμφάνισης;



Ambrose said:


> 1. το πώς οι Γάλλοι είχαν στην κυριολεξία "γράψει" τους διαγωνιζόμενους των άλλων χωρών προβάλλοντας ξεδιάντροπα τη δική τους υποψήφια.
> 2. το πώς τα εθνικά στερεότυπα της κάθε χώρας έκαναν μπαμ.



Για το δεύτερο θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να ήταν κι ο τρόπος που τα σκηνοθετούσαν το ρηάλιτι. 
Για το πρώτο, καλώς ήρθατε στην Ευρώπη. όσο πιο χαμηλή η ποιότητα, τόσο πιο μεγάλος ο σωβινισμός. Νοοτροπία γηπέδου παντού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Γεύση Τζιαντζή από εδώ:

Προφητικός αποδείχτηκε ο Χάρρυ Κλυνν, όταν στον δίσκο του «Πατάτες», πριν από 30 χρόνια, έλεγε «και κατάντησε ο καημός του Καζαντζίδη να τραγουδιέται στη γλώσσα της Γιουροβίζιον». Το «αχ» έχει πια γίνει «άουτς», το «μάνα μου!» έγινε «γουάου» και το παλιομοδίτικο «όπα, όπα, οπαλάκια» έγινε «ουπς» και «opa». Εδώ το επιφώνημα αυτό συνδυάζεται με την πολεμική κραυγή «ου!» που βγαίνει από τα γυμνά στήθη των μαυροφόρων και βρακοφόρων χορευτών του μπαλέτου που πλαισιώνουν τον τραγουδιστή. «Ου!» κραύγαζαν και οι στρατιώτες του Λεωνίδα στους κινηματογραφικούς «300». Ισως βλέποντας τους γυμνόστηθους μαυροφορεμένους βρακοφόρους Ελληνες να χτυπιούνται στην πίστα, οι Ευρωπαίοι τηλεθεατές να θυμηθούν τη γνωστή χολιγουντιανή ταινία ή τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές «Ζίνα» και «Ηρακλής» και να μας χαρίσουν καμιά ψήφο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

Το απόσπασμα αναφέρεται στο τραγούδι που θα μας εκπροσωπήσει ή στην ελληνική νεολαία γενικότερα;

Νεολαία: και πιο μεγάλους, ας πούμε μέχρι 50 ετών.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ο υπουργός Πολιτισμού κ. Π. Γερουλάνος είναι αποφασισμένος να αλλάξει, όπως δηλώνει στο «Βήμα», όσα έχουν σχέση με τη Εurovision. «Θα καλύψουμε πλήρως τις συμβατικές υποχρεώσεις που έχει η ΕΡΤ έναντι της Εurovision, αλλά τέρμα τα πανηγυράκια.
> 
> Θα μεταδίδουμε τον μουσικό διαγωνισμό όπως ακριβώς τον μεταδίδει το ΒΒC και όπως ακριβώς ασχολείται με αυτόν το ΒΒC» λέει χαρακτηριστικά ο υπουργός, ο οποίος κόβει τον προϋπολογισμό κατά 50% και προαναγγέλλει από του χρόνου ριζικές αλλαγές στην όλη διοργάνωση.



Γι' αυτό έβαλε την "κυρία" Μπαλατσινού μαζί με τη Βαγιάνη να παρουσιάσουν τη βραδιά επιλογής του ελληνικού τραγουδιού, επειδή δε βοηθούν ημέτερους και θα ξεσκαρτάρουν τη βρώμικη ΕΡΤ.

Πού τα πουλάνε αυτά μας λένε; Επειδή είναι νέο χαρτί ο Γερουλάνος και το παίζει αεράτος; Τα ίδια και χειρότερα θα κάνει.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, και σε κομματικό επίπεδο αν υψώσουμε το σχόλιο (όπως το εννοείς), η προηγούμενη διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ φαίνεται ότι είχε καλύτερες επιδόσεις από τις παλιότερες στην κατασπατάληση πόρων. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα αλλάξει.
> 
> Η Eurovision είναι μια υπέροχη ιδέα με κακή ή όχι αρκετά καλή εφαρμογή. Ακόμα κι αν εγκαταλείψουμε την ελπίδα ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει βήμα εξοικείωσης με τις μουσικές των λαών, θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα καλύτερο «ποπ» πράγμα. Το τουρλού-τουρλού είναι που καταλήγει σε ένα κιτς αποτέλεσμα. Κάτι σαν το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη. Που όμως έχει οπαδούς (και το τραγούδι του Πυροβολάκη και το κιτς του φεστιβάλ.)



Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για το spam. Για την πρώτη παράγραφο θέλω να κάνω ένα σχόλιο. "Ωραία λογική!" Επειδή δεν τιμωρήθηκαν όσοι ξεχείλωσαν σε αριθμό υπαλλήλων (μόνιμων και μη, συμβούλων και βολεμένων) την ΕΡΤ, την Ολυμπιακή, τις ΔΕΚΟ και ούτω καθεξής απ' το 80κάτι κι έπειτα, ξεχνάμε τους πρώτους, τους δεύτερους, τους τρίτους και συγκρίνουμε τους τέταρτους και τους πέμπτους. Γι' αυτό δεν πάει ποτέ μπροστά η Ελλάδα. Γιατί μέτρο σύγκρισής μας πάντα είναι η τωρινή και η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, ποτέ η κυβέρνηση που το ξεκίνησε και όλες όσες την ακολούθησαν.

Όσο για το διαγωνισμό, τον υπερασπίζομαι μέχρι βλακείας, τα μυαλά μας ανά εποχές στα τραγούδια που στέλνουμε δεν τα υπερασπίζομαι (αλλά περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να δω παντού βελτιώσεις σε σχέση με ό,τι προηγήθηκε. Συνήθως η σύγκριση γίνεται με αυτό που προηγήθηκε άμεσα. Αν οι βελτιώσεις είναι σημαντικές και δούμε κάτι καλύτερο σε σχέση με ό,τι βλέπουμε τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια (ο καθένας μπορεί να ξεντώσει τη μνήμη του ανάλογα με την ηλικία του και τις πολιτικές του παρωπίδες πεποιθήσεις), ακόμα καλύτερα. Αλλά εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Τα μεγάλα τα έχω όλα σπάσει σε εκρήξεις οργής.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να δω παντού βελτιώσεις σε σχέση με ό,τι προηγήθηκε. Συνήθως η σύγκριση γίνεται με αυτό που προηγήθηκε άμεσα. Αν οι βελτιώσεις είναι σημαντικές και δούμε κάτι καλύτερο σε σχέση με ό,τι βλέπουμε τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια (ο καθένας μπορεί να ξεντώσει τη μνήμη του ανάλογα με την ηλικία του και τις πολιτικές του παρωπίδες πεποιθήσεις), ακόμα καλύτερα. Αλλά εγώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Τα μεγάλα τα έχω όλα σπάσει σε εκρήξεις οργής.



Αν εφαρμοστεί το 25% δε θα μείνει καλάθι για καλάθι. Ούτε πανέρι δεν περισσεύει πια.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2010)

*Θλιμμένοι και μίζεροι*

Η γνώμη του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στην Athens Voice:
Στη Eurovision στέλνουμε ένα άθλιο τραγούδι. Εξαιρετικό για να διαφημίσεις ελληνική ταβέρνα στο Σικάγο, αλλά δεν κάνει για σκηνή μεγάλου show. Είναι σαν να συμμετέχουμε στο φεστιβάλ της Βενετίας με το DVD της Τζούλιας. Σκέφτομαι πως η μοναδική περίπτωση να τα πάμε καλά είναι να σημειωθεί μία μεγάλη διακοπή ρεύματος, ο Αλκαίος να εμφανιστεί στη σκηνή γύρω στις 03.00 και οι Ευρωπαίοι τηλεθεατές να χορεύουν πάνω στο τραπεζάκι του σαλονιού τους, καταναλώνοντας μπουκάλια ούζου που θα διανεμηθούν δωρεάν από τις πρεσβείες μας.

Θα μου πείτε ότι ουδόλως σας ενδιαφέρει η Eurovision. Εμένα να δείτε! Θεωρώ δε ότι όσο μεγαλύτερος ο εξευτελισμός στο συγκεκριμένο διαγωνισμό, τόσο περισσότερα παιδάκια έχεις γλιτώσει από το παιδομάζωμα της trashy show biz. Δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, αλλά η Eurovision θα μας βοηθήσει να το πλησιάσουμε. Χάζευα, λοιπόν, υπό καθεστώς λοβοτομής, τη βραδιά για την επιλογή του τραγουδιού που θα σηκώσει το βάρος της εθνικής εκπροσώπησης. Ξεκίνησε με ένα ευρηματικό χορευτικό που μας έλεγε ότι έχουν τελειώσει τα λεφτά και τέλος πάντων οι παχιές αγελάδες θα γίνουν μπριζόλες για να ταϊστούν τα γυναικόπαιδα. Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν εξόχως καλύτερο από το τραγούδι που επελέγη. Ακόμα και μία διαφήμιση του Jumbo θα ήταν καλύτερη από το τραγούδι που επελέγη. Μέχρι να κλείσω την τηλεόραση είχα αποφασίσει ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αποφύγουμε αυτή τη μιζέρια του κακού γούστου και των μηδενικών προσδοκιών.

Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει πως είτε δεν συμμετέχουμε στη Eurovision, είτε δίνεις τη δουλειά με ανάθεση στον Χατζηγιάννη να σου γράψει σουξέ που μετά θα το πουλάς και ως ringtone βγάζοντας τα έξοδα. Περιέργως, όμως, η μιζέρια είναι η πρώτη μας επιλογή στις περισσότερες εκφράσεις της δημόσιας ζωής. Μιζέρια που επενδύεται με ένα νέο είδος λαϊκισμού, έτσι για να αναφωνήσει ο αγανακτισμένος λαός: «Πού πάνε τα λεφτά μας;». Η κατάσταση γίνεται και ελαφρώς φαιδρή, όταν οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών που μεταδίδουν τη λαϊκή αγανάκτηση θα μπορούσαν να ελεγχθούν για βουτιές στο μαύρο χρήμα. Αν μη τι άλλο αυτή η κρίση μάς έδειξε ότι το λαϊκό θυμικό, εκτός από κακούγοστο, τυγχάνει και βαρέως καταθλιπτικό.​Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι σαν να συμμετέχουμε στο φεστιβάλ της Βενετίας με το DVD της Τζούλιας.


Δημοσιογραφικές υπερβολές, λες και τα υπόλοιπα τραγούδια είναι η _Ωραία της ημέρας_ (που έχει βραβευτεί στη Βενετία).

Αλλά έχει δίκιο για τις βουτιές στο μαύρο χρήμα. Εκεί πάρτε τον χρυσό λέοντα και βαράτε τους κατακέφαλα!


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

Το πανηγυράκι ξεκινάει απόψε (ΝΕΤ, 22:00). Ορίστε πρόβα του _Όπα_. Ελπίζουμε να μην πρωτεύσει, δεν είμαστε για έξοδα τώρα...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Καλά τα πήγαν τα παλικάρια με τα λευκά. Καλά τα πήγαν και τ' άλλα τραγούδια που πρόσεξα. Με εξαίρεση το τραγούδι της Λετονίας — να τιμωρήθηκε λόγω συντακτικού;






H Λευκορωσία με τις πεταλούδες ερχόταν από μια εποχή απόλυτης αθωότητας. Η εκρηκτική μεγαλόσωμη τραγουδίστρια της Ισλανδίας με έκανε να σκεφτώ το ηφαίστειο. Ο Βόσνιος είχε καλή παρέα. Το τραγούδι της Γερμανίας είναι πολύ φρέσκο, το πιο «ιν» απ' όλα — μόνο που θα περίμενες να είναι συμμετοχή της Βρετανίας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Πάντως και το τραγούδι της Λευκορωσίας έχει γλωσσικά λάθη απ' ό,τι είδα κάπου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

(Όπα στα γερμανικά σημαίνει παππούς)

Το δηλητηριώδες σχόλιο του γερμανικού περιοδικού stern για το τραγούδι του Αλκαίου:

Όχι, ο τραγουδιστής Γιώργος Αλκαίος δεν ξέχασε ανοιχτό το κινητό του -- ακόμη και αν αυτή μπορεί να είναι η αρχική εντύπωση των ακροατών από τις πρώτες νότες της ελληνικής συμμετοχής στο διαγωνισμό της Eurovision. «Όπα» είναι ο τίτλος του τραγουδιού που έχει χαρακτηριστική του μελωδία έναν τόνο κλήσης για κινητά. Και επειδή ο Αλκαίος δεν είναι πια στην πρώτη νιότη του (αλλά δεν είναι και ο παππούς του τίτλου), τα χορευτικά έχουν ανατεθεί στους τέσσερις νεαρούς Έλληνες που τον περιστοιχίζουν. Έτσι, το «Όπα» προσφέρει όλα όσα περιμένει κανείς από την Ελλάδα: λίγο συρτάκι, ρυθμό, και εκκωφαντικές κραυγές. Και όσο δικαιολογημένος και αν είναι αυτός που θα περίμενε πως οι δυνατές κραυγές θα ήταν οι αποδοκιμασίες της φρικτής σύνθεσης από το κοινό, όχι· προέρχονται από τους ίδιους τους τραγουδιστές. Δεν υπάρχει πάντως καμία αμφιβολία ότι οι Έλληνες σε όλη την Ευρώπη θα φροντίσουν να μας εξαναγκάσουν να ακούσουμε το τραγούδι άλλη μία φορά, στον τελικό.

Για να μη βιαστούμε πάντως με τίποτε εθνικοπατριωτικά και αντιγερμανικά σχόλια, σε άλλο σημείο, ο ανταποκριτής από το Όσλο δηλώνει γκρόσο μόντο ον κάμερα μετά την πρόβα του δικού τους τραγουδιού:

Δυστυχώς, η Λένα (που βγήκε από τηλεσόου) δεν έχει την απαραίτητη σκηνική φωνητική ωριμότητα. Ευτυχώς, θα έχει στη σκηνή την υποστήριξη από τέσσερις έμπειρες φωνές....


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

Τι; Για εμάς μια ολόκληρη παράγραφος και για τη Λένα μόνο μια σειρά; Δεν λέω, μπάζο είναι το τραγούδι που στέλνουμε, αλλά μπάζα είναι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των τραγουδιών που πάνε στη Eurovision, συμπεριλαμβανομένων αυτών που έχουν πάρει τις πρώτες θέσεις και αρκετών τραγουδιών της Γερμανίας. Αφού το έχουμε παράπονο ν' ακούσουμε ένα τραγούδι της προκοπής. Το ΟΡΑ τον πείραξε τόσο πολύ; Μήπως οι Γερμανοί έχουν πιάσει την Ελλάδα για σάκο του μποξ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

ΛΟΛ. Δεν το παρουσίασα σωστά. Εννοούσα σε άλλο σημείο του ιστότοπου των καλλιτεχνικών του stern. Η παρουσίαση του Αλκαίου είναι σε φωτοσειρά των κυριότερων αντιπάλων (όλους τους στολίζουν...), η κριτική για τη Λένα ένα τσιτάτο από βιντεορεπορτάζ σε άλλο σημείο, που παρακολουθεί την πορεία της «δικής τους».

*Edit:* Τώρα είδα ότι το λινκ ξαναφέρνει στο κεντρικό άρθρο και όχι στη φωτοσειρά. Επομένως, αν σας τρώει η περιέρεγεια, πατήστε στη σύνδεση *Das sind die Sieger des ersten Halbfinales*, όπου παρουσιάζονται οι νικητές του πρώτου προκριματικού (έκτο ή έβδομο είναι το δικό μας).


----------



## Lexoplast (May 26, 2010)

Συμπαθητική αλλά βαρετή η Lena. Καλύτερη φωνητικά, εμφανισιακά και σε star potential η 17χρονη Safura.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2010)

Το καλύτερο φαρμακερό σχόλιο για το γερμανικό τραγούδι -για την επιτηδευμένη "βρετανική" προφορά της κοπελιάς- το διάβασα στο Spiegel. Σε μια all time classic στιγμή πικρόχολου χιούμορ έγραψε ο δημοσιογράφος πως η Lena Meyer "...ακούγεται σαν σουηδός λογοθεραπευτής που μιμείται τον Ali G"

Επίσης το τραγούδι της Ρουμανίας θεωρείται φαβορί όπως διαβάζω -βεβαίως, αφού οι εκεί Φοίβοι κατάκλεψαν την εισαγωγή του Nemo (Nightwish), πασπάλισαν με λίγο Γκάγκα που είναι και της μοδός και το σερβίρισαν σε ένα έξοχο σκουπιδοπόπ...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε, γιατί εγώ πρώτη φορά ακούω για ρουμανικό (ή αζέρικο) τραγούδι, αύριο θα τα πουν αυτά, ή για Nemo:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2010)

Οφτόπικ, αλλά από τον ιστότοπο στον *λίνκο που μας σέρβιρε η Porkcastle, έφτασα σε αυτό το όχι πολύ μπαγιάτικο διασκεδαστικό άρθρο (Germans Poke Fun at Their New Foreign Minister) που θέτει εν αμφιβόλω τις γνώσεις αγγλικών του Γερμανού ΥπΕξ και τη σχετική πλάκα που γίνεται, με αποκορύφωμα την επόμενη διαφήμιση:


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2010)

Lexoplast said:


> Συμπαθητική αλλά βαρετή η Lena. Καλύτερη _φωνητικά_, εμφανισιακά και σε star potential η 17χρονη Safura.





Μπα, έχει πέσει auto-tune...
(για τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ)


Δεν αντέχω άλλο αυτό το ημίαιμο rnb. Λιγότερο θα πονέσω αν τρυπήσω τ' αυτιά μου με βελόνες πλεξίματος.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 26, 2010)

Ήμουν οπαδός του τραγουδιού της Safura, μα μετά απ' ό,τι άκουσα στις πρόβες, ελπίζω να μην κερδίσει, τύφλα να'χουν οι παραφωνίες της Λετονίας...


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

Δεν ήξερα ποιας χώρας είναι η Safura, αλλά τώρα η Βαγιάνη με πληροφόρησε: *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν. Το είπε όχι μία αλλά πολλές φορές. Πάρτε και καμιά 800αριά *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν από το διαδίκτυο. Σίγουρα θα κατοικείται από τους *Ατζέρους.


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ήξερα ποιας χώρας είναι η Safura, αλλά τώρα η Βαγιάνη με πληροφόρησε: *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν. Το είπε όχι μία αλλά πολλές φορές. Πάρτε και καμιά 800αριά *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν από το διαδίκτυο. Σίγουρα θα κατοικείται από τους *Ατζέρους.



Όχι μόνο το "φιλόξενο Ατζερμπαϊτζάν" έχει γίνει πια κλασσικό (το ξανάπε προ δευτερολέπτων), αλλά στη γεωγραφία μόλις προστέθηκε και το "Ίσραελ". Και εις ανώτερα!:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ήξερα ποιας χώρας είναι η Safura, αλλά τώρα η Βαγιάνη με πληροφόρησε: *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν. Το είπε όχι μία αλλά πολλές φορές. Πάρτε και καμιά 800αριά *Ατζερμπαϊτζάν από το διαδίκτυο. Σίγουρα θα κατοικείται από τους *Ατζέρους.



Και *φυσικά*, το όνομα αυτό προέρχεται από το εξελληνισμένο όνομα του Πέρση σατράπη Ατροπάτη (κάτι σαν «Πυράντοχος»), τον οποίο εγκατέστησε στην περιοχή ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος.

Μία εκδοχή για την ετυμολογία του ονόματος το θέλει να προέρχεται από την *Ατροπατηνή* (Ατροπατ*ή*νη τονίζει η αγγλοβίκη εδώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος) που έγινε *Αδραβιγάνων *(αυτό δεν το ήξερα...) από τους Βυζαντινούς και πέρασε με διάφορες μορφές στους γειτονικούς λαούς.


----------



## Rogerios (May 28, 2010)

Δρ, σκίσατε! Γράψατε Ιστορία!:)

Ποιού ανθρώπου το μυαλό θα μπορούσε να κάνει τη σύνδεση μεταξύ του (μάλλον) Μήδου Ατροπάτη, της πτωχής Ατροπατηνής και του σημερινού Αζερμπαϊτζάν;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Δύσκολη χρονιά, δεν θα αποτολμούσα προβλέψεις. Τόσο καλή που πέταξαν έξω όχι μόνο τον κακομοίρη τον Ελβετό (πόσον καιρό είχαμε να ακούσουμε καθωσπρέπει τραγουδάκι από την Ελβετία; ) αλλά και την Κροατία! Είστε σοβαροί; Πετάνε έξω τις τρεις αυτές Κροάτισσες;

Ελβετός


Κροατία


Δεν τα έχω ακούσει τα τραγούδια πάνω από μια, άντε δυο, φορές, αλλά ομολογώ ότι (εξακολουθεί και) μου αρέσει της Γερμανίας. Αλλά, ναι, σύμφωνοι, Lexo: το Αζ-αερικό τραγουδά καλό τραγούδι.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2010)

Feminnem ονομάζονται οι Κροάτισσες; LOL

(προστίθεται λοιπόν και το esc σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που δουλεύουν τον Eminem)

Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα: Μια πεντάξινη τύπισσα, ονόματι Pascaline, στον όροφο της εστίας που έμενα στην Αγγλία. Είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα όλων μας με τη γκρίνια της για το παραμικρό και ένας χιλιανός φίλος μας τη βάφτισε Masculine μετά από ένα, ομολογουμένως, εμπνευσμένο drinking session... oh, the memories...


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 28, 2010)

Το Ισραήλ κι η Γεωργία εφέτος δεν άξιζαν για τελικό. Φυσικά οι απανταχού εκπατρισμένοι Ισραηλινοί κι οι γείτονες της Γεωργίας έβαλαν το χεράκι τους. Κρίμα που κόπηκε και το ελαφρώς μελωδικό-χορευτικό της Βουλγαρίας. Μου φάγανε και Πολωνία με Λετονία, Σουηδία και πάει λέγοντας. Εκτός αν το κάνουν για να τερματίσουν και κάποιοι τελευταίοι στον τελικό. Γκρρρρρρρρρρ! 

Υ.Γ.: Αν δεν έβαζε Ουαλό τραγουδιστή η Κύπρος, πάλι θα την κλαίγαμε.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα κερδίσει η Γερμανία.
Να το πω πιο σωστά: Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πρέπει να κερδίσει η Γερμανία (δηλαδή, σιγουριά πέρα ως πέρα υποκειμενική). Δεν ξέρω τι λένε τα γραφεία προγνωστικών και δεν ξέρω πώς θα λειτουργήσουν τα μπλοκ. Αλλά και πέρυσι που η Νορβηγία είχε ένα απλό τραγούδι που αμέσως ξεχώριζε δεν φάνηκε να επηρεάζουν / πειράζουν τα μπλοκ. Γιά να δούμε. 

(Καλή δουλειά έκανε η Νορβηγία. Μήπως να μετακομίσουμε εκεί αντί για την Ανδόρα;)


----------



## danae (May 30, 2010)

Τα μόνα που άκουσα είναι αυτά που δημοσιεύσατε εδώ -και μάλιστα όχι ολόκληρα, δεν άντεξα γιατί τα βρήκα φριχτά. 

Το μόνο που άντεξα να ακούσω ολόκληρο και μάλιστα το βρήκα πολύ συμπαθητικό -και την τραγουδίστρια γλυκύτατη- είναι το τραγούδι της Γερμανίας. Νίκελ, συμφωνώ με την προτίμησή σου.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Έβαλα στο Γκουγκλ _Eurovision + betting_, μπήκα σ' ένα αγγλικό γραφείο στοιχημάτων και από εκεί τσίμπησα το top ten, για να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτούν οι προβλέψεις:


Azerbaijan
 Germany
 Armenia
 Turkey
 Israel
 Denmark
 Sweden
 Ireland
 Greece
 Belgium

Σχόλιο: Το Ισραήλ στην 5η θέση; Παρντόν;


----------



## efi (May 30, 2010)

Εμένα η Γεωργία με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα πάντως. Πολύ παραπάνω απ' ό, τι την υπολόγιζα. Και δε νομίζω να επαληθευτούν οι προβλέψεις του γραφείου. Για την πεντάδα, τουλάχιστον, 2/5 του δίνω 

ΥΓ: Η Σουηδία ήταν στον τελικό;


----------



## Ambrose (May 30, 2010)

Εμένα η Λένα μού φάνηκε λίγο flat, ήθελα κάτι παραπάνω. Πάντως, προς στιγμή φοβήθηκα ότι υπήρχε πανευρωπαϊκή συνωμοσία με σχεδιασμό Μέρκελ και ΔΝΤ να μας δώσουν την 1η θέση για να χρεωκοπήσουμε...


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Διασπορά των ψήφων, όπως περίμενα (το ανατολικό μπλοκ είχε πολλά καλά τραγούδια, κανένα ξεχωριστό). Έκπληξη ήταν οι ψήφοι της Γερμανίας — πάτωνε σε κάποιες χώρες. Έστω κι έτσι, 50% πάνω από τη δεύτερη χώρα. Τα παλικάρια του Όπα να είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένα.
Απορία: Στο ΗΒ ψηφίζουν μόνο οι Κύπριοι; (Πολύ πιθανό. Σαν να αδιαφορούν οι υπόλοιποι για τη διοργάνωση.) Η Γερμανία πήρε 4 πόντους στην Ελλάδα, την Κύπρο και το ΗΒ.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Και τι εννοώ όταν λέω «απλό τραγούδι, που ξεχωρίζει αμέσως»:


----------



## Porkcastle (May 30, 2010)

Ωραίο το τραγουδάκι κι ας ήταν αστεία η προφορά της Λενιώς. Επίσης, πολύ μου άρεσε η δεύτερη θέση της Τουρκίας.
...Κρίμα όμως για τον συμπαθέστατο Ισπανό και την αφάνα του, περίμενα να τα πάει καλύτερα.

Αυτά για τώρα, θ΄ακολουθήσω τους ήχους των βεγγαλικών και τα ποτάμια της μπύρας και θα βγω κι εγώ να πιω μαζί με τους Γότθους. Σας χαιρετώ, zum Wohl...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Βλέπω το παραδοσιακό άφτερ πάρτι στη Ρέπερμπαν που δείχνει η γερμανική τηλεόραση (και όπου έχουν σαλτάρει). Το πάρτι είναι κεφάτο κάθε χρονιά, άσχετα από αποτελέσματα, αλλά φέτος είναι -προφανώς- αλλιώς. Αφού θα πρέπει πια να αλλάξει και η παροιμία: «Αν περιμένεις υπομονετικά, θα δεις το ποτάμι να παρασέρνει τον εχθρό σου και τη Γερμανία να κερδίζει τη Γιουροβίζιον».

Μια και πρώτος έθαψα το Όπα εδώ, πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι η εμφάνιση ήταν πολύ βελτιωμένη (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν και η καλύτερή μας έβερ με ελληνικό στίχο).

Ήταν εντύπωσή μου επειδή έχει αμβλυνθεί με τα χρόνια τόσο πολύ το μουσικό μου κριτήριο κι έχω συνηθίσει το γιουροβιζιονικό στιλ ή υπήρχαν φέτος αρκετά τραγούδια που δεν ήταν ευθεία προσβολή στ' αυτιά;

Μια υποσημείωση (που θα έπρεπε να συζητήσουμε ίσως αλλού). Οι συντηλεθεατές μου, με ενημέρωσαν ότι το τραγούδι της Λένας δεν έπαιζε καθόλου στην Ελλάδα στα μεσημεριανάδικα. Δεν σας χωνεύουμε, παλιογερμανοί, ούτε εσάς, ούτε το τραγούδι σας. ;)
Θα χώσουμε το κεφάλι μας στην άμμο και θα εξαφανιστείτε.

Κι ένα τετριμμενίδιο: Το τραγούδι ήταν και η πρώτη πετυχημένη ...ΣΔΙΤ της γερμανικής δημοσιας τηλεόρασης με ιδιωτικό κανάλι που διοργάνωσε τον προκριματικό διαγωνισμό.


----------



## efi (May 30, 2010)

Ολοι ευχαριστημένοι μείναν φέτος. Ακόμη κι αν δεν κέρδισαν. Στην Κύπρο το χρωστάει λίγο η ιστορία όμως. Και στην Πορτογαλία. Α! 12 πουάν και στον ...ακτιβιστή (?) της Ισπανίας από μένα! Άντε και του χρόνου!


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ήταν εντύπωσή μου επειδή έχει αμβλυνθεί με τα χρόνια τόσο πολύ το μουσικό μου κριτήριο κι έχω συνηθίσει το γιουροβιζιονικό στιλ ή υπήρχαν φέτος αρκετά τραγούδια που δεν ήταν ευθεία προσβολή στ' αυτιά;



Όχι, μπορούμε να πούμε αρκετά αντικειμενικά ότι ήταν μια καλή χρονιά. Φαίνεται, όπως είπα, και από το φοβερό ανακάτεμα των ψήφων. Μερικά τραγούδια θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα αν τα έπιανε στα χέρια του ένας George Martin να τους κόψει τις υπερβολές, κάποιες κορόνες, κάποιους αχρείαστους σαματάδες.



drsiebenmal said:


> Οι συντηλεθεατές μου, με ενημέρωσαν ότι το τραγούδι της Λένας δεν έπαιζε καθόλου στην Ελλάδα στα μεσημεριανάδικα. Δεν σας χωνεύουμε, παλιογερμανοί, ούτε εσάς, ούτε το τραγούδι σας. ;)



Δεν ξέρω, αλλά εγώ άκουσα τα τραγούδια άπαξ: στα προκριματικά κι απόψε. Και έφτανε το άπαξ για να βγάλω νικητή. Από την άλλη, αν μου είχαν πάρει τ' αφτιά με το τραγούδι της Ρουμανίας, ας πούμε, δεν ξέρω, μπορεί άλλα να λαλούσα.


*Και του χρόνου, τέτοιες να 'ναι οι αγωνίες μας...*


----------



## Rogerios (May 30, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα επισημαίνει ο Δρας.
Συγχαρητήρια στη νικήτρια! Δεν ξέρω αν σε 10 χρόνια θα θυμόμαστε το τραγούδι της, πάντως ήταν "δροσερό" (για να κρατήσω την εύστοχη νικέλειο ορολογία), όπως κι η ίδια, και στο κάτω-κάτω έχει καλές πιθανότητες για να ακουστεί κι εκτός Γιουροβίζιον.
Όχι, η 8η του ΟΠΑ δεν είναι η καλύτερή μας έβερ με ελληνικό στίχο. Μη ξεχνάτε το θρυλικό "Μάθημα Σολφέζ" και την 5η θέση του. Πάντως, μολονότι θεωρούσα το ΟΠΑ από τις χειρότερες επιλογές (αρχικά πίστευα ότι θα κάνει επιτυχία ανάλογη του αξέχαστου SAGAPO), να αναγνωρίσω ότι και αρκούντως πανηγυρτζίδικο ήταν (σημαντικό για ένα τέτοιο διαγωνισμό) και είχε το ατού να μη ξεχνιέται ο σκοπός του (όπως συνέβαινε με κάτι μπαλλαντερά ή ψευδο-οπερατικά κατασκευάσματα).
;)Τέλος, εύφημη μνεία στις 3 δημοκρατίες του Καυκάσου για τις τραγουδίστριές τους (σόρρυ για το σεξιστικό ύφος).


----------



## efi (May 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Και του χρόνου, τέτοιες να 'ναι οι αγωνίες μας...*



Αυτό ξαναπές το!


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2010)

Εγώ άκουσα όλα τα τραγούδια πρώτη φορά σήμερα και μου άρεσε (μας άρεσε μάλλον, γιατί είχαμε μαζευτεί παρέα σπίτι μου), η Γερμανία, η Γαλλία (εκεί μας έπιασε το ποδοσφαιρικό μας), η Ελλάδα ευχάριστη έκπληξη, δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια όσο μου είχε φανεί αρχικά, και μάλιστα ούτε μία λέξη αγγλικά. Στους κυρίους της ομήγυρης άρεσε η Αρμενία. 
Πολύ καλό ήταν το ιντερλούδιο το οποίο στην Ελλάδα δεν το είδατε γιατί η ΕΡΤ έδειχνε διαφημίσεις. Οικονομικό, στο πνεύμα λιτότητας, αλλά ξεσηκωτικό. 
Γελάσαμε για λίγο με το σέρβικο που είχε το στίχο "εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια" (το BBC υποτιτλίζει με μετάφραση των στίχων). Δυστυχώς μετά δεν έλεγε "δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε". 

Σχετικά με το ελληνικό και το ΗΒ, όχι δεν βλέπουν μόνο ο Κύπριοι. Εγώ ψήφισα Ελλάδα δυο φορές, σπίτι- κινητό. Επίσης στον αγγλικό τύπο το ελληνικό είχε πάρει καλή κριτική τις τελευταίες μέρες, ως ιδανικό τραγούδι αντίδοτο στην οικονομική κρίση και με καλή σκηνική παρουσία. Αν είχε και μερικές ημίγυμνες θα ήμασταν πιο πάνω. 

Όμως έχω ένα παράπονο με τη Γιουροβίζιον. Φέτος όλα σχεδόν ήταν ποιοτικά καλά, σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές. δεν υπήρχαν οι ακραίες αηδίες, ούτε εμφανίστηκε κανένας στη σκηνή που να θες να γελάσεις με το χάλι του. ΟΚ, αυτοί με τα φτερά ίσως, αλλά κι αυτό λίγο ήταν. Αν συνεχιστεί έτσι θα πάψει να έχει ενδιαφέρον. Εκτός αν φτάσει στο άλλο άκρο να ξαναγίνει ποιοτικός διαγωνισμός. 

Όσο για το σύστημα ψηφοφορίας, την περασμένη εβδομάδα άκουγα εκπομπή στο ραδιόφωνο που είχε μεταξύ άλλων κι έναν νομπελίστα και μερικούς Αμερικανούς καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων και εξηγούσαν πόσο δίκαια ή μη είναι διάφορα εκλογικά συστήματα. Και στο τέλος μας είπαν ότι το σύστημα της Γιουροβίζιον είναι από τα πιο δίκαια και αποτελεσματικό στην εξάλειψη της ψήφου των μπλοκ. Για σκεφτείτε το λίγο, έχουν δίκιο. Αλλιώς δείτε το σύνδεσμο στη Βίκι που έδωσα και θα καταλάβετε γιατί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια υποσημείωση (που θα έπρεπε να συζητήσουμε ίσως αλλού). Οι συντηλεθεατές μου, με ενημέρωσαν ότι το τραγούδι της Λένας δεν έπαιζε καθόλου στην Ελλάδα στα μεσημεριανάδικα. Δεν σας χωνεύουμε, παλιογερμανοί, ούτε εσάς, ούτε το τραγούδι σας. ;)
> Θα χώσουμε το κεφάλι μας στην άμμο και θα εξαφανιστείτε.


Κρίμα, γιατί διαβάζοντας εδώ το βιογραφικό της Lena, έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό, και λυπήθηκα που δεν είχα δώσει καμιά σημασία στο τραγούδι της. Τον διαγωνισμό δεν τον είδα, προτίμησα να βγω από το σπίτι, οπότε είδα μόνο την ψηφοφορία.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έμεινες με το στόμα ανοιχτό, αλλά είναι ακόμα νωρίς. Διάβασα πάντως ένα εύστοχο (και διασκεδαστικό) ρεπορτάζ του BBC (το λέω «εύστοχο» γιατί συμφωνεί μαζί μου :) ). Μη χάσετε το «Among them were Greece's tub-thumping machismo-fest OPA! and France's rambunctious Allez Olla Ole. If your bottom didn't wiggle to that one, then your bottom was malfunctioning».


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί έμεινες με το στόμα ανοιχτό...


Μάλλον πρέπει να το εξηγήσω.
...she never received any formal acting or vocal training.[13] She attends the IGS Roderbruch Hannover, a comprehensive high school. The exams for her Abitur diploma were held in April 2010.

Despite having had no professional singing experience,[13] Meyer-Landrut decided to take part in the talent show Unser Star für Oslo (Our Star for Oslo), a newly created national television programme to select the German entry for the Eurovision Song Contest 2010 in Oslo. 

One day after winning Unser Star für Oslo, all three of the songs performed by her in the final topped the German iTunes Store sales chart,[23] making her the first singer to achieve that.​Αυτά μ' έκαναν να μείνω με το στόμα ανοιχτό.


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2010)

Το βιογραφικό της Λένας δεν διαφέρει από αυτό των Άγγλων που στέλνει το BBC κάθε χρόνο. 
Εντούτοις, στη Γιουροβίζιον σπάνια στέλνουν τραγουδιστές χωρίς καλή φωνή, οπότε αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Μετά παίζει το τραγούδι και το φετινό Γερμανικό είναι καλό. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εμένα εντύπωση ήταν το ότι παρόλο που το τραγούδι σήκωνε χορό, δεν είχε στη σκηνή χορευτές, δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα καλοντυμένη η τραγουδίστρια κλπκλπ. Δηλαδή δεν είχαν δώσει σημασία στην εμφάνιση, που απλά λέει ότι άμα είναι καλό το τραγούδι δε χρειάζεται γδύσιμο, ντεκολτέ και ημίγυμνους χορευτές. 
Όμως αυτό που έδειχνε ότι δεν είχαν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά τους οι Γερμανοί ήταν οι απαντήσεις της Λένας στο διάλειμμα (που δεν το είδατε μάλλον στην Ελλάδα). Στην κλασσική ερώτηση πώς αισθάνεσαι που είσαι πρώτη στη βαθμολογία μέχρι τώρα η απάντηση ήταν I don't know- awesome- maybe- I don't know κλπκλπ που έκαναν τον Άγγλο σχολιαστή να σχολιάσει ότι δεν ξέρει να μιλήσει. Αυτό διορθώθηκε μέχρι το τέλος, ίσως το τηλέφωνο που την είδαμε να κρατάει να ήταν κανένας που της έλεγε τι να πει όταν θα πάρει το βραβείο. 
Για το γαλλικό συμφωνώ, κι εμείς χορεύαμε. Και θα το ακούσουμε κι άλλο σύντομα, αφού είναι το τραγούδι της γαλλικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου για το παγκόσμιο. 

Από εκεί που λέει ο νίκελ, λίγα λόγια για το τραγούδι που κέρδισε:
Julia Frost, who co-wrote Lena's song, works for RedZone entertainment - the US company responsible for Rihanna's Umbrella and Britney Spears' Me Against The Music. Her writing partner, John Gordon, told the BBC that Satellite was composed three years ago and "wasn't even written for Eurovision".


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα, SBE. Ότι βγήκε το κοριτσάκι απλοντυμένο, σχεδόν άλουστο, και κατέκτησε κυριολεκτικά με το σπαθί της, με την τσαχπινιά, την απλότητα, την αστειούλα προφορά. Κι άφηνε τους άλλους να ξεφωνίζουν και να χτυπιούνται επί σκηνής. Τέλειος συνδυασμός τραγουδιού με το σωστό σφυγμό και τραγουδίστριας με λαμπρό ίσως μέλλον. 

Όταν σχολίαζα το σόου και το αποτέλεσμα με την κόρη μου, μου είπε ότι της άρεσε η Λένα και της θύμιζε τη Lily Allen. Επειδή είδα το όνομα και στη σελίδα του BBC, έψαξα στο youtube και θυμήθηκα κι εγώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Χμμμ, για να δούμε τι γίνεται όταν ένα κοριτσάκι κάνει τέτοια διαδρομή μέσα σε πέντε μήνες και σε πόσες ημέρες μπορεί να την ισοπεδώσει το σταρ σίστεμ. Αυτή την ώρα η γερμανική κρατική τηλεόραση (ναι, η γερμανική, όχι η ΕΡΤ) δείχνει απευθείας την παλλαϊκή υποδοχή στο δημαρχείο του Ανόβερου, όπου αφού υπέγραψε στο βιβλίο των επισήμων (δίπλα της ο τοπικός πρωθυπουργός), βγήκε στη σκηνή όπου την περίμενε ο κόσμος στη βροχή κι αυτή τραγουδούσε απλώς, σαν σύνθημα ich liebe Deutsch-e-land (ο κόσμος αρχικά δεν ενθουσιάστηκε...).

Live stream ξενέρωμα εδώ.


----------



## pidyo (May 30, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> ;)Τέλος, εύφημη μνεία στις 3 δημοκρατίες του Καυκάσου για τις τραγουδίστριές τους (σόρρυ για το σεξιστικό ύφος).


Καθόλου σεξιστικό. Εννοούσες, ασφαλώς, πως χάρηκες που έμαθες ότι η δίμετρη Αρμένισσα (το πραγματικό όνομα της οποίας είναι Βαλέρια Ρεσετνίκοβα-Τσατουριάν) πήρε το καλλιτεχνικό όνομα Εύα από την Ελληνίδα γιαγιά της. Με άλλα λόγια, συγκινήθηκες από την ιστορική παρουσία του ελληνισμού στην περιοχή. 

[Το 'σωσα;]


----------



## Rogerios (May 30, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Καθόλου σεξιστικό. Εννοούσες, ασφαλώς, πως χάρηκες που έμαθες ότι η δίμετρη Αρμένισσα (το πραγματικό όνομα της οποίας είναι Βαλέρια Ρεσετνίκοβα-Τσατουριάν) πήρε το καλλιτεχνικό όνομα Εύα από την Ελληνίδα γιαγιά της. Με άλλα λόγια, συγκινήθηκες από την ιστορική παρουσία του ελληνισμού στην περιοχή.
> 
> [Το 'σωσα;]



Αν το έσωσες λέει!:)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

Μα είναι προφανές, κύριοι! Τώρα που τη βλέπω στο βίδεο, παρατηρώ μια ελληνικότητα στην κατατομή του προσώπου της, στη μύτη ιδίως. Καλά έλεγα πως κάτι μου θυμίζει το... τούτο της. 
Ευχαριστώ, π2, για την πληροφορία, μου λύθηκε η απορία. Να σ' έχω υπόψη μου στα δύσκολα; ;)






Όμως, εκείνος ο στίχος στο ρεφρέν (Apricot stone, hidden in my head), γιατί μου θυμίζει το _κουκούτσι μυαλό; _


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> με λαμπρό ίσως μέλλον.



Και λαμπρό παρελθόν. Να ποια ζήλεψε η Τζούλια. Είχε πάρει μέρος σε σειρά του RTL όπου εμφανίστηκε τσίτσιδη σαφώς (για να τη συγκρίνω με την Τζούλια) και η Γερμανική αποστολή προσπάθησε να το αποκρύψει, αλλά πλάνα του έχουν ήδη διαρρεύσει. Αν είστε τυχεροί θα τα δείτε και στο Star. :)


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και σε 



 και, όπως διαβάζω εδώ:

Nicolas is 19 years old and still at school in Hamburg. But he wowed his classmates by filming a naked scene in a pool with Lena Meyer-Landrut, the sexy star set to represent Germany at the Eurovision Song Contest in Oslo. *The scene has been repeatedly shown on German TV by RTL*, and Nicolas remembered filming the shot: “Lena came to me with open arms and said, ‘come on, we’ll just simply do it!’”

And then the pair jumped naked into the pool for the programme ‘Helfen sie mir’, sharing a passionate kiss…

Δεν βλέπω σε τίποτα τη σχέση με την Τζούλια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Για να ξέρουμε και λίγο background, το RTL (που έπαιξε τον Σεπτέμβρη του '09 την ταινία όπου η Λένα παίζει την κομπάρσα) είναι το αντίπαλο συγκρότημα του ProSiebenSat1 (που συνεργάστηκε με την κρατική τηλεόραση στο πακέτο ...ΣΔΙΤ/Γιουροβίζιον). Το RTL (που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης και του καθημάς Alpha) έχασε τεράστια λεφτά σε τηλεθεάσεις από αυτή την ιστορία.

Τώρα, το αν είναι θέμα ότι μια κομπάρσα πηδάει στην πισίνα έχοντας βγάλει τα ρούχα της (ενώ θα έπρεπε ίσως να πηδήσει με αυτά...) ήταν τόσο αστεία διαφανές, που έσβησε αμέσως στη Γερμανία (που δεν είναι θεοκρατική δημοκρατία και δεν ενοχλούνται με τσίτσιδους άντρες και γυναίκες, ούτε καν στις διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση).


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2010)

Μου έστειλαν το σχετικό γιουτουμπάκι από το RTL και το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι ο ώμος της νεαράς. Δηλαδή πρόκειται για σκηνές με περιεχόμενο για ενήλικους, αλλά θέαμα για όλη την οικογένεια, όπως είναι το 90% των ερωτικών σκηνών στην τηλεόραση. Το μαγιώ που φόραγε η νεαρά προφανώς ο σκηνοθετικός φακός το έχει κρύψει (δεν ξέρω αν φόραγε, αλλά όλοι φοράνε σε τέτοιες σκηνές). 

Το μόνο που μαθαίνουμε δηλαδή είναι ότι η μικρή δεν είναι άγνωστη ερασιτέχνιδα του θεάματος, αλλά επαγγελματίας ηθοποιός-τραγουδίστρια. Που λίγο-πολύ αναμενόμενο είναι, ποιον θα στέλνανε; Επαγγελματία δεν θα στέλνανε;

Νίκελ, η Λίλη Άλεν δεν είναι απλό και απέριττο κοριτσάκι, το ίδιο στυλ τραγουδιού έχει, αλλά είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο στην εμφάνιση.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (May 31, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν βλέπω σε τίποτα τη σχέση με την Τζούλια.



Σαν την Τζούλια καμιά  Αλλά μη μας το παίζει αθώο και χαζούλι όταν κάνει και τέτοιες ... τσαχπινιές. Κι η Τζούλια έτσι ξεκίνησε, αν και το απεύχομαι για τη μικρή, χαζή Λένα.


----------

